

Why SEO Companies Are A Waste Of Time - apedley
http://www.binkd.com/social-media/seo-companies-waste-of-time/

======
jaximus
Link doesn't seem to work

~~~
apedley
It does for me. Maybe the host went down for a few minutes?

